# العود الاصلي



## الفرح عنواني (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لهواة وعشاق خشب العود ألراقي ذو الجوده العاليه , وصلنا الان ا كميه منتقاة من العود الهندي القديم (من جبال مملكة بوتان وحدود اسام في الهند) بالأضافه لكميات من عود اسام (موري قطع صغيره نوعيه خاصه)كما أنه وصلنا حديثا عود موروكي ( من جزيرة بابوا أريان في اندونيسيا) درجه سوبر جوده عاليه,كما يوجد نوعيات محدوده من دهن العود ( الهندي بدرجاته ودهن لاوس الخاص , والماليزي المبخر, والكلاكاسي الأصلي)كذلك يصلنا قريبا . خشب العود الماليزي السيوفي الراقي من غرب ماليزيا.جميع أنواع العود ودهن العود طبيعيه بدون صبغات أو مثبتات. جميع منتجاتنا وبضائعنا مضمونه 100% منتجاتنا لا يوجد مثيل لها حتى في المحلات المعروفه في الخليج ألتوصيل لجميع الدول, عن طريق سكاي نت او ارامكس, اسعار الشحن حسب الوزن والحجم.تسليم قيمة البضاعه عند الأستلام أو تحويل المبلغ مباشره الى الأماراتحياكم الله . لمن أراد التواصل واي تفاصيل أخرى الرجا ارسال أي ميل, او خاص.email: [email protected]


----------

